# Brake problem



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have an 89 Max se with abs. Just recently, when I try to brake, I have to put the pedal almost to the floor to get any braking action. I can pump the pedal and the brake action required less brake pedal movement. When I take my foot off the brake and apply the brake again, the pedal is almost to the floor and I have to pump again. I also noticed the last time I pumped the brake, the car started to hesitate on acceleration ... like a vacumn problem. My guess these two symptoms are related. I had new pads installed 3 months ago and the brake fluid level it topped off. Also when I replaces the pads I did not remove the hoses so I did not bleed. After replacing the pads, the brake problem did not start happening till 3 months.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

kpa2 said:


> I have an 89 Max se with abs. Just recently, when I try to brake, I have to put the pedal almost to the floor to get any braking action. I can pump the pedal and the brake action required less brake pedal movement. When I take my foot off the brake and apply the brake again, the pedal is almost to the floor and I have to pump again. I also noticed the last time I pumped the brake, the car started to hesitate on acceleration ... like a vacumn problem. My guess these two symptoms are related. I had new pads installed 3 months ago and the brake fluid level it topped off. Also when I replaces the pads I did not remove the hoses so I did not bleed. After replacing the pads, the brake problem did not start happening till 3 months.


You probably have a bad brake master cylinder....They are around $70 for a remanufactured unit at autozone/advanced auto....Take your old one off first or you will have to pay a core charge....


----------



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> You probably have a bad brake master cylinder....They are around $70 for a remanufactured unit at autozone/advanced auto....Take your old one off first or you will have to pay a core charge....


Would a bad master cylinder also cause the rough acceleration and acceleration power loss like a vacumn problem?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

kpa2 said:


> Would a bad master cylinder also cause the rough acceleration and acceleration power loss like a vacumn problem?



If you had a vacuum leak at the brake booster you would have a high idle and the brake pedal would be hard as a rock when you push on it...


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

also possible that the master leaked into the booster destroying the seal


----------



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> If you had a vacuum leak at the brake booster you would have a high idle and the brake pedal would be hard as a rock when you push on it...


I removed the master cylinder, bench bled the new (reman from advance auto) and installed. Same Problem. I have to put my foot to the floor and get any brake action ... and even this brake action is very minimal. If feels like when one of my brake lines was leaking 5 years ago. I check brake fluids and its OK and also did a visual for brake fluid leaks. I did not see any. I did notice however when I was removing the old master brake cylinder, there were some bubbles in the brake fluid resevoir. Also the color of the fluid was the color of dark beer. Could the old master cylinder have caused lots if air the the system? ... therefore I need a total system bleed?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

kpa2 said:


> I removed the master cylinder, bench bled the new (reman from advance auto) and installed. Same Problem. I have to put my foot to the floor and get any brake action ... and even this brake action is very minimal. If feels like when one of my brake lines was leaking 5 years ago. I check brake fluids and its OK and also did a visual for brake fluid leaks. I did not see any. I did notice however when I was removing the old master brake cylinder, there were some bubbles in the brake fluid resevoir. Also the color of the fluid was the color of dark beer. Could the old master cylinder have caused lots if air the the system? ... therefore I need a total system bleed?


Yeah, you need to bleed the entire system of air bubbles...Start with the right rear wheel,left rear,right front,then left front....


----------

